# Bomb Seeds - Experiences?



## karmeron (Dec 13, 2011)

Im trying to find some info on bomb seeds (im looking at berry bomb but any info on the breeder is welcome). Not much info on them just 1 or 2 thc bomb threads. How is the breeder overall?

Any info appriciated, thanks.


----------



## karmeron (Dec 17, 2011)

no one? damn


----------



## beans davis (Dec 17, 2011)

I have seen THC BOMB and Berry Bomb med. reviews and both were rated A+ by dispensaries.Ihave never heard anything negative about Bomb seeds.
Iwould like to try some myself.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 17, 2011)

they seem like some incredible secret waiting to be exposed. reviews are good so they cant be putting out crap genetics.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (Dec 17, 2011)

Their genetics definitely aren't crap. Their customer service is on point and the THC Bomb is highly recommended. Cheers.


----------



## ConnorTJ (Dec 18, 2011)

yeh i was thinking of growing the Widow Bomb this year if anyone has any info?


----------



## karmeron (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks for all the replies, its definitly swaying me to get the berry bomb, it was a toss up between this and double bubbleberry, but berry bomb seems to have the yeild behind it ( aswell as the flavour), so I'll probably go for it. Anyone any experience with cloning any bomb seeds strains?


----------



## deza (Dec 29, 2011)

i just got the berry bomb in the mail.. i will germinatate it and post up a review and pics once i have started.


----------



## The Wise Man (Dec 29, 2011)

I had a bunch of Auto Bomb on the go in SOG as an experiment. Unfortunately while chronically stoned and very drunk i fell over onto my rig and killed 6 out of 12 plants. The remaining 6 plants turned out very very well though. Genetics are top notch even for an Auto.


----------



## Kirk Lazarus (Dec 29, 2011)

im scrogging 3 THC bombs.... the fastest growing plant i have ever seen...im growing in soil too, i can only imagine what hydro would do(im doing hydro with this strain next, i bet ill fill my screen in like 2 weeks) grows just as advertised, looks just like advertised ... all 3 plants look uniform with 100% fat indica leaves. Im 12 days into flower so i cant say anything about the yield yet but so far my experience has been A+


----------



## karmeron (Dec 29, 2011)

deza said:


> i just got the berry bomb in the mail.. i will germinatate it and post up a review and pics once i have started.


That would be great



Kirk Lazarus said:


> im scrogging 3 THC bombs.... the fastest growing plant i have ever seen...im growing in soil too, i can only imagine what hydro would do(im doing hydro with this strain next, i bet ill fill my screen in like 2 weeks) grows just as advertised, looks just like advertised ... all 3 plants look uniform with 100% fat indica leaves. Im 12 days into flower so i cant say anything about the yield yet but so far my experience has been A+


any pics? sounds great, i like to hear that is exactly how the breeder describes it.


----------



## deza (Dec 31, 2011)

Im tempted to plant one I got seeds but no motivation.. Berry bomb


----------



## karmeron (Dec 31, 2011)

deza said:


> Im tempted to plant one I got seeds but no motivation.. Berry bomb


Well from what people are saying, it is amazing


----------



## deza (Jan 1, 2012)

karmeron said:


> Well from what people are saying, it is amazing



I want to germinate it but not sure if my hydro tray is big enough for two plants ? Ok got a.white widow.germinating but do I have enough room for two ??

Its a hydro setup rockwool.cube flood and.drain setup. 25litre.tray filled with hydro clay rocks


----------



## deza (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone?????


----------



## karmeron (Jan 1, 2012)

deza said:


> I want to germinate it but not sure if my hydro tray is big enough for two plants ? Ok got a.white widow.germinating but do I have enough room for two ??
> 
> Its a hydro setup rockwool.cube flood and.drain setup. 25litre.tray filled with hydro clay rocks


Im not sure, i only do dwc.


----------



## deza (Jan 1, 2012)

karmeron said:


> Im not sure, i only do dwc.




I just popped a seed into a glass.of water for germination. Berry bomb on its way!

I changed my setup to accomodate it


----------



## joshuaaa (Jan 2, 2012)

this is my big bomb from bomb seeds, couldnt find any other grows from anyone doing it, got from herbies, 10 weeks veg and now 3 weeks into flower, meant to be huge yeilder but we will see, oh and its been raped for clones but it had the biggest fan leaves anyone has ever seen the size of dinner plates haha ill post another pic before harvest


----------



## karmeron (Jan 2, 2012)

joshuaaa said:


> View attachment 1969525
> 
> 
> 
> this is my big bomb from bomb seeds, couldnt find any other grows from anyone doing it, got from herbies, 10 weeks veg and now 3 weeks into flower, meant to be huge yeilder but we will see, oh and its been raped for clones but it had the biggest fan leaves anyone has ever seen the size of dinner plates haha ill post another pic before harvest


what light is it under?whats your setup?


----------



## joshuaaa (Jan 2, 2012)

been under sunlight up until switching, just in dirt is just a mum i got 8 clones from it, had 2 big plants but 1 was a male
cant wait till its finished, seems like quite a resistant strain


----------



## deza (Jan 22, 2012)

HELLO all.. 

Im growing a berry bomb at the moment and shes doing fineeee  check out the link in my signature.


----------



## karmeron (Jan 22, 2012)

deza said:


> HELLO all..
> 
> Im growing a berry bomb at the moment and shes doing fineeee  check out the link in my signature.


thanks for the input, i'l keep an eye on that


----------



## beardietree (Jan 24, 2012)

I have grown all their stains . The only one i was not happy with was hash bomb ,but my buddies loved it .


----------



## karmeron (Jan 24, 2012)

beardietree said:


> I have grown all their stains . The only one i was not happy with was hash bomb ,but my buddies loved it .


what was the flavour of berry bomb like, if you can remember?


----------



## deza (Jan 24, 2012)

karmeron said:


> what was the flavour of berry bomb like, if you can remember?


Remember... taste comes with proper curing.. not just harvesting the plant... id assume it tastes good though damn.. look at my avatar.. doesnt berry bomb look tasty?

i think im the only grower on this forum who is currently growing berry bomb.. :S


----------



## joshuaaa (Jan 25, 2012)

that looks awsome!!


----------



## beans davis (Jan 27, 2012)

deza said:


> Remember... taste comes with proper curing.. not just harvesting the plant... id assume it tastes good though damn.. look at my avatar.. doesnt berry bomb look tasty?
> 
> i think im the only grower on this forum who is currently growing berry bomb.. :S


I gotta get some berrybomb,that avatar is unreal.
Great job dude.


----------



## karmeron (Mar 27, 2012)

deza said:


> Remember... taste comes with proper curing.. not just harvesting the plant... id assume it tastes good though damn.. look at my avatar.. doesnt berry bomb look tasty?
> 
> i think im the only grower on this forum who is currently growing berry bomb.. :S


Pity about losing some of your updates 

I got some berry bombs- about 90%+ germination rate and quite fast after that. Extremely "wide" indicas, like a 100% indica plant. Uniform growth (like clones), resistent to high heat ( res temps went over 82F for a few days), it slowed them a small bit but as soon as temps fixed they bounced back. Im happy so far, im just trying to decide when to flip to 12/12, i dont want them past 2 foot.

I'll post somemore updates down the line as there isnt much info on berry bomb online, i'l try post a pic or 2 aswell.


----------



## deza (Mar 28, 2012)

karmeron said:


> Pity about losing some of your updates
> 
> I got some berry bombs- about 90%+ germination rate and quite fast after that. Extremely "wide" indicas, like a 100% indica plant. Uniform growth (like clones), resistent to high heat ( res temps went over 82F for a few days), it slowed them a small bit but as soon as temps fixed they bounced back. Im happy so far, im just trying to decide when to flip to 12/12, i dont want them past 2 foot.
> 
> I'll post somemore updates down the line as there isnt much info on berry bomb online, i'l try post a pic or 2 aswell.


Yo my berry bomb is two weeks away from harvest. its not blue or purple because my temps are too high but the tops i smoked (cut off one top) got me sooo stoned. yes they grow fast .. very fast n u can easily expect it to double in sise once u popbthem into flower.. it was a very strong body high and sedative effect...

After drying and curing she smelt like berry fruit punch with a sour aftertaste. 
fastest grwong plant i seen.. no regrets!! Excellent seed company.

If u want to see my vuds look at my journal vids... a new vid will b up soon


----------



## karmeron (Mar 28, 2012)

deza said:


> Yo my berry bomb is two weeks away from harvest. its not blue or purple because my temps are too high but the tops i smoked (cut off one top) got me sooo stoned. yes they grow fast .. very fast n u can easily expect it to double in sise once u popbthem into flower.. it was a very strong body high and sedative effect...
> 
> After drying and curing she smelt like berry fruit punch with a sour aftertaste.
> fastest grwong plant i seen.. no regrets!! Excellent seed company.
> ...


thanks for the update. I checked out some of the old vids alread  I'll certaintly check out the new one.

I am very happy with bomb seeds so far also. I'm getting about an inch a day growth in 3rd week of veg (dwc), probably going to go to 12-12 at 12inchs if you are saying they double in height. cant wait to try it, so far away though  

What day in flower did you chop the top? how many days drying and curing?


----------



## deza (Mar 28, 2012)

karmeron said:


> thanks for the update. I checked out some of the old vids alread  I'll certaintly check out the new one.
> 
> I am very happy with bomb seeds so far also. I'm getting about an inch a day growth in 3rd week of veg (dwc), probably going to go to 12-12 at 12inchs if you are saying they double in height. cant wait to try it, so far away though
> 
> What day in flower did you chop the top? how many days drying and curing?


I didnt top the plant... just removed a lower branch 6 weeks into flower for a sample .
5days drying.. one week curing.

Berry bomb is good shit.. Biggest plant i got man


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (May 9, 2012)

I got a hash bomb plant goin now 3 weeks into flowering very good bud size already short an stocky very re8comendable


----------



## deza (May 9, 2012)

Bomb seeds are so under rated... So many sold and no complaints about the breeder or seeds and plants. Berry bomb was good shit aswell as thc bomb


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (May 10, 2012)

deza said:


> Bomb seeds are so under rated... So many sold and no complaints about the breeder or seeds and plants. Berry bomb was good shit aswell as thc bomb


I feel you, I got a 600watt hps an after seeing your icon thing im pickin up some of that berry bomb fasho.


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (May 10, 2012)




----------



## BigeoffTidwell (May 10, 2012)

3 weeks flowering


----------



## 1Gringo (May 11, 2012)

I'm wondering if anybody has successfully grown THC Bomb. my plants are about six weeks along and are showing sex already. this seems a bit early to me.
anybody else?


----------



## karmeron (May 20, 2012)

just an update on berry bomb, it seems there are maybe more than 2pheno's. I found another lemony smelling pheno (smells like lemonade). The biggest producing phenos are CRAZY good, very dense and very large kolas that stink of berries  Near the end of flower they fatten up very well and go rock hard, i got about 7 out of 30 that were like this and definite keepers (there were some crappy plants out of the bunch aswell,like 5gram kolas but thats to be expected from working with seeds and I've had this with all breeders seeds Ive used). only 2weeks left of flower, gonna chop them around the 60day mark, already showing about 50% clear,40% cloudy and 10% brown tric's, but I'm an indica man, so I want to see more brown and no clear 

So all in all, I'd recommend bomb seeds so far, great if your looking for that keeper plant  I might have to try cheese bomb too


----------



## torsion (May 21, 2012)

For my next grow I want to try their new strain, "cluster bomb" which is Skunk #1 x c99 Cinderella crossed with whatever Bomb #1 is... Sounds like something worth sprouting...


----------



## whatsaroach?lol??? (May 23, 2012)

I have a thc bomb and a berry bombg plat going on in the hydroponic section if u guy wanna check them out under whatsaroach grow#1


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Nov 6, 2012)

deza said:


> Bomb seeds are so under rated... So many sold and no complaints about the breeder or seeds and plants. Berry bomb was good shit aswell as thc bomb


I have the Berry Bomb, haven't germed it yet though.

But I have started Cheese Bomb, from Bomb Seeds.

I have to say it's one of the most umimpressive strains I've seen so far.

I'm into flowering with the cheese bomb, and the stalk has no aroma at all. Smells like polished wood, with very lack luster resin production. It doesn't branch well, and seems to have completly shut down from an early pollination.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll snap a few pictures later today, and put them in to show you what I mean, on the cheese bomb...

I've seen others with good results from Berry Bomb. So I'll be starting that next round see what happens.


----------



## karmeron (Nov 6, 2012)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> I'll snap a few pictures later today, and put them in to show you what I mean, on the cheese bomb...
> 
> I've seen others with good results from Berry Bomb. So I'll be starting that next round see what happens.


How many cheese bombs you growing? Out of a pack of 10 you might get 1 or 2 not so good expressions of a strain, maybe through sheer bad luck u got them? It is possible that cheese bomb isnt so good, ive never tried it..


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 6, 2012)

just ordered the berry bomb, looking forward to growing and breeding with them within a year.


----------



## nikk2051 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm growing Thc bomb it grows great but not a strong smell I can't wait to taste it


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Nov 24, 2012)

You may want to know about my grow.

It's LED and fluros, in a giant bloom box, with Bio for a soil base, specificly Pete Moss with a bit of perlite composition.

My main thrust at the moment is making seeds.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's what a seeded Blue Hash looks like.

View attachment 2418476

The seeds are about ripe on this one, as is the bud.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Nov 24, 2012)

And here is Aphrodite (also packed with seed), she looks and smells almost identical to a Pineapple Express I have going.

View attachment 2418481


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Nov 24, 2012)

And here's the Bomb Cheese.

View attachment 2418482
This plant received the same pollen dusting as the previous 2 plants pics. It has a slender 3 foot long stem. And some stubble on the the bottom that should have been branching from where I pruned it.

Super low resin and bud production also, with no aroma produced when you rub any where on the plant.

The blue Hash and Aphrodite not only have good resin production. But will give me a number of seeds. And about a quarter of weed to smoke, that is pretty good quality actually. (I already know approxamite yield, because I've flowered a number of females this way previously)


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, I'm back again, I started the Berry Bomb. I hadn't got it into flowering, but it's already enlongating and looking and smelling just like the cheese bomb did.

So, I'm chucking it out. And I'm not going to flower it, I have to many seeds to go through, and not enough time to fool with something this unimpressive.

I think, either the Single Seed, seed company either made a mistake with my bomb seeds and gave me some wierd type of ruderalis. (As that's exactly what these plants remind me of) Or Bomb Seeds isn't much of bomb.

Hope others have better luck...


----------



## kidchemistry (Jan 12, 2013)

hi. I'm a total newbie (i appolgise). for my first ever grow i chose the big bomb feminized seeds. I have a wilma 8 pot hydro system using clay pebbles. i germionated the seeds in the rockwool discs, i had great success with 7/10 seeds. I'll post some pics that i took for the 3rd and 4th week of vegging. 


.
everything was looking great and i proceeded to the blooming stage. By then the plants where about 3ft tall roughly with healthy stems leaves etc. then all hell brooke loose as the grow itself is being done in a garden shed. i was in the 3rd week of bloom and the tempretures dopped to about -5. I thought id better keep a close eye on them and they looked fine on the tuesday,checked on wdnesday and as i entred my shed, all i could smel was death. rotting plants i paniicked and as i.ve undone my tent zip. the smell got worst. the tops of all the plants where savaged by frosst. i almost died. 7 weeks for nothing. I put them straight back into veg. hacked off all the tops and any dying leaves. 

Ive left them to veg for about anothe 10/14 days. the plants gradually started to return to their former glory. i'm now again just starting the 3rd week of the bloom cycle and praying we dont have another cold spell. i'm just going to take some pics and post them. let me know what you think as i.m new to this. 

sorry for rambling on and most of those who have started or finished reading this post of mine are probably fed up by now.

i look forward to anyones input good or bad. 
many thankss kidchemistry


----------



## mytwhyt (Jan 12, 2013)

I've got a few pics of thc bomb in this thread.. https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/600910-need-new-seeds-bombs-seeds.html


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 12, 2013)

my berry bomb got eaten by grass hoppers, i really wanted to try them too!


----------



## ace720 (Jan 12, 2013)

Shit thats not cool. I hear the berry bomb is really good to


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just harvested berry bomb super pleased with it havent smoked it yet let ya know in a couple weeks how that goes.  I loved the growth of it straight up one cola hardly any side branching i let it go untopped with a 5 week veg it stretched to a little over 3 feet. At harvest it look exactly like the picture of blueberry that dutch passion uses. I cant smell for shit i smoke too many cigarettes so cant really comment. I took it at 10 weeks i was only rockin a 400 it could have been taken at 8 didnt fill out much after 9 but was waitin for others strains to finish so i could harvest all at once. Really nice trich coverage some nice resin rails. O purplish black coloring to the leaves and buds. Ya cant wait to smoke it. I hope it smokes well cuz i wana mess with it because i loved the growth pattern and would be fun to see how she responds to training. 'it was feminized. Also a couple other strains hermied in the room may have been somethin goin on in the room but not one hermie on it at all.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 12, 2013)

Way to poor salt on the wound and then rinse it off with hydrochloric acid.


----------



## Mysticwolf (Jan 13, 2013)

Sure glad I checked into this thread, as I'm really leaning towards Bomb gear. I too haven't read much of anything bad, and the prices seem very reasonable compared to a lot of other strains whose revieews haven't been nearly as good. Kidchemistry, too bad about your mishap, but those photos look like the plants are mking as nice recovery! Has anyone done the Ice Bomb? It's the one I'm really interested in at the moment.
Thanks!


----------



## Kaleidoscope Mind (Jan 14, 2013)

Mysticwolf said:


> Has anyone done the Ice Bomb? It's the one I'm really interested in at the moment.
> Thanks!


I'm here to second this question. Does anyone have any feedback about Ice Bomb? In my particular case, space and funds for seeds are both at a premium. It certainly looks amazing if nothing else.

You all have definitely sold me on Berry Bomb, though. Thank you!


----------



## kidchemistry (Jan 14, 2013)

Back again with my latest pics with the same grow with about 2 weeks to go.

Let me know if you have any info. hey that rhymes lol.
 
Sorry the pics are not great they were took by my mate. (I just can't stop now) lol..


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Feb 21, 2013)

I think I'm gonna throw a few berry bombs and a couple of my ice bombs straight into 12/12 from seed.


----------



## ROLLING12 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Got here the feminized Berry, THC, SLH, and LSD from seed (1 of each) and they are now entering day 2 of their 3rd week of veg and so far I'm impressed. I've got them on a solid homemade aeroponic system doing 15 minutes on and 30 minutes off with a 400W HPS light doing 18hrs on and 6hrs off at about 18" away from the top (horizontal) attached to a hammered light-reflector. Though no fans nor Co2, these meds are not enclosed in a closet nor confided in a tight space. Based on the hand test, the temp feels like tropical hotness but not too much as to burn. 

I've been using advanced nutrients' Micro, Grow, Bloom, B52, and Overdrive, and also adding canna rhizotonic and cannazym to the mix.
Here's my nutrients input for a 3-week vegetative cycle: 
during the first two weeks I use Rhizotonic as directed and 2mL of Overdrive per L in my reservoir; 
then for each week of the 3 weeks of veg, I use:
B-52 at 2mL per L;
Micro at 5mL per L;
Grow at 4mL per L;
Bloom at 4.5mL per L.

As far as the flowering cycle, I am planning on using:
Cannazhym as directed for each week;
Micro at 4mL per L foe each wk;
Grow at 4mL/L the 1st wk then 4.5mL the 2nd wk, and 5mL for each wk after that;
Bloom at 4mL/L duringn the first half of the flowering cycle, then increasing to 5mL/L for each wk after that;
Rhizotonic as directed for the first 2 wks only;
Overdrive at 2mL/L the 1st wk and the last 2 wks only;
and B52 at 2mL/L from the 3rd wk until the beggining of flushing;
I am planning on doing a flushing with nothing but tap water for one week right before harvest.

I've topped them using uncle Ben's technique (Uncle Ben's Topping Technique to Get 2 or 4 Main Colas) and got the four main colas/kolas. I've also been taking two clones out of each one of them on day 1 of week 2. They've been growing so fast that I've topped them again to let 4 more main kolas for each of the 4 initial main kolas on day 1 of week 3. 

They are growing so fast! I've never seen anything like it. Actually, it's my first time growing and I'm not smoking anything until they are ready to smoke! It's a peaceful hobby and taking care of plants heals me in a way. Needless to say, I'm excited about this growth! 
The characteristics about these strains were particularly attractive to me when I had to choose a strain. For me it was the yield to thc % ratio and with a fruity or candy taste apparently. 

I am new to this site, and would welcome anyone with some help, tips or advice to get me on the right track with the advanced care of plants or other things such as friendship, journal entries, good references, etc. Feel free to holla at me. Peace! *


----------



## althor (Mar 28, 2013)

Hard for me to ever get real impressed with a plant in veg. I have seen it happen too often, good vegging plant turns into only a decent flowering plant, or a really slow vegger turns into one bad ass massive plant. Hard to judge a plant based on a few weeks of veg.


----------



## Natural Gas (Mar 28, 2013)

ROLLING12 said:


> *Got here the feminized Berry, THC, SLH, and LSD from seed (1 of each) and they are now entering day 2 of their 3rd week of veg and so far I'm impressed. I've got them on a solid homemade aeroponic system doing 15 minutes on and 30 minutes off with a 400W HPS light doing 18hrs on and 6hrs off at about 18" away from the top (horizontal) attached to a hammered light-reflector. Though no fans nor Co2, these meds are not enclosed in a closet nor confided in a tight space. Based on the hand test, the temp feels like tropical hotness but not too much as to burn.
> 
> I've been using advanced nutrients' Micro, Grow, Bloom, B52, and Overdrive, and also adding canna rhizotonic and cannazym to the mix.
> Here's my nutrients input for a 3-week vegetative cycle:
> ...


Hello Rolling, I agree with althor, you have a ways to go...I am not being critical when I say, "You have an awful lot of expensive chemistry going on there with the nutes program"...I want you to enjoy your grow so if you are having a good time carry on...You might want to read what some folks here on RIU have to say about Dyna Gro...I think a member with the user name "homebrewer" did a side by side with AN awhile back...I am not trying to beat a drum...Simplicity (the only time I would flush weed is when the police are at the door) is my thing...To each their own...Good luck...FWIW


----------



## ROLLING12 (Mar 28, 2013)

ok wow thank you for the comments and refs!!! I'll keep my guard up and will look up Dyna gro now. Thx again! Peace!


----------



## Chonger420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey there I'm a long time gardener but new to this online community stuff and hav been having a browse thru various threads and came across this one. Do I just hijack and jump straight in??! 
I'd just like to say on this point that i've some experience with Bomb seeds all of which has been A+..having initially seen friends grow cluster, cheese and berry bomb on different occassions with truly astounding success, mega fast growing, mid to high yield, super stinky and covered in resin... 
on my last project 4 of my 10 ladies were THC Bomb fem seeds from the 'tude. Amazing plants. Grew like stink from the moment they were out the cubes. 
4 pot wilma with pebbles, PMagic nutes all the way for the thc's alongside 6 10 lt coco pots of other strains; vanilla kush, k.kush, h.g kush, al alquimista, critical sensi star and a GWS all on canna coco nutes. All screened low with 800w cfls running as space is limited. The thc's absolutely blew the others away- granted they were in hydro but near double the size/yeild of the next best coco? Seriously?! Total from op was 290 dry after a 4 week veg( from first true leaf) and 9 wks flower. 150g from 4 thc bomb, 140ish between the other 6!! So maybe not double but considerably more!! I am sold on bomb seeds and will be doing thc again thats for sure. I'd upload some pics if/when i can- not sure how to go about that ....I had an ice bomb in my veg space for my current op and it was romping however it sadly had to go to another home due to lack of space- grew too big too quick!! I'll get a taste in a coupe of months so could be worse! Cheers- hope this helps out anyone swithering about seed choice- i've had nothing but positive experience they'll always be in my seed stash for sure!!


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Chonger for sharing your experience. Much appreciated. My Berry Bomb has made the biggest impression on me so far. I lowered the nutes from my veg feeding program to almost running nothing but water on week 4 of veg which I extended since these plants share the same reservoir but have different needs. Education never stops. THC Bomb, Berry bomb, LSD and SLH are doing great. That Berry has got the thickest stems of them all! And they are all so compact! They look like a bunch of 100 year old bonzai trees! As soon as they are finishing their week 4 of veg (couple of days), I'm going to start their flowering cycle and re-continue their feeding program stated in the previous post. I'll be taking notes on their reactions and make appropriate changes. What's funny is that, the Berry Bomb took lots of nutes no problem while the THC Bomb got sensitive. I wish I could pinpoint their nutritional needs ahead of time. *Could there be/is there a book or reference database that would give away the nutritional load that is most prominently liked by each distinctive strains out there during the vegetetive and flowering cycles? Such information would be hard to gather given the different variables...quite extensive but doable nonetheless...*


----------



## peak 19 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have to agree with alot of what I have read here. I have been doing THC Bomb for a while, and it is the most amazing plant I have grown in over 25 years of growing. It grows very fast in veg, but just explodes in the flower room.In veg the plants do look like bonzai trees.They are compact,dense and very sturdy and stout with thick stems. They are also very uniform.Every one I have grown looks like an indica dominate plant with huge dark green leaves.They can take a lot of nutes also.They also handle high temps pretty well.Every now and then I got one with more branches than the others,but they all grow awesome and the buds grow as fast as any strain I have ever grown.The crystals start to form early and are tall.Not to much smell either. I grew them the first time along side Sensi's Northern Lights, BC Bud Depots Mango, Dutch passions ''The Ultimate'' , DNA'S Lemon Skunk and Reserva Privada's Kandy Kush. The THC Bomb was put in the flower room several weeks after the rest, and it took over the garden. NL, Mango and the Ultimate are also awesome plants to grow, but the THC Bomb is as advertised.The Lemon Skunk is great also (grows tall though) and I only had one Kandy Kush and it was not a good plant to grow from day 1. It was super sensitve to water, nutes and even light it seemed like.THC Bomb also was great smoke with a great high.You can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Kaleidoscope Mind (May 1, 2013)

Hey there folks! 

I noticed recently that Bomb Seeds has two new strains: Cherry Bomb and Atomic. Has anyone tried these yet?


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 5, 2013)

Kaleidoscope Mind said:


> Hey there folks!
> 
> I noticed recently that Bomb Seeds has two new strains: Cherry Bomb and Atomic. Has anyone tried these yet?


I am growing THC Bomb and their genetics seem real stable for me. I have 3 in flower and not much variation. Super frosty too! I plan on running more gear from them. I haven't seen any bad info on Bomb seeds and many great grow reports on their products. They are worth a try whatever they got. IMO


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been growing bomb seeds for about a year no I think the genetics are top notch I've just got two atomic bomb beans and I'm eager to crack them I've just harvested 1 cheese bomb I got 5oz of potent stinky cheese and 1 thc bomb that I got just over 6oz they were under a 600w sunmaster and I fed them on advanced nutes iguana juice and bloombastic booster can't wait to see how the atomic bomb goes


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 7, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> I've been growing bomb seeds for about a year no I think the genetics are top notch I've just got two atomic bomb beans and I'm eager to crack them I've just harvested 1 cheese bomb I got 5oz of potent stinky cheese and 1 thc bomb that I got just over 6oz they were under a 600w sunmaster and I fed them on advanced nutes iguana juice and bloombastic booster can't wait to see how the atomic bomb goes


Did you notice any pheno variation in the THC Bomb? Or is it only one plant?
I neded up with two phenotypes. One was frosty, a little shorter, and the buds were a lighter green color, the smoke was sweet and fruity.

The other was covered in red hairs, so much so that when dried, looked like little orange fuzzy golf balls. The smoke was slightly more spicy and the buzz a little more uppy, but not as strong as the shorter frosty one.

I think the redder one prob had more Sativa genetics in it and maybe needed a longer finish time.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

I grew out 2 berrybombs and i thought they were pretty good


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 7, 2013)

the last 1 i harvested had all the rred hairs you describe with a very spicy taste like u say but the yeild was great for a soil grow


----------



## Temis420(Qc) (Jun 7, 2013)

i have grow some Berry bomb was pretty fast grow but they where all male! 
i got some THC bomb going now they seem pretty slow for now .. Maybe because of my high temp in my veg tent anyway they seem stable Bomb seed are good shit !


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

Temis420(Qc) said:


> i have grow some Berry bomb was pretty fast grow but they where all male!
> i got some THC bomb going now they seem pretty slow for now .. Maybe because of my high temp in my veg tent anyway they seem stable Bomb seed are good shit !


Yip I've got two greenhouse seeds cheese on the go too mate and they are both doing great super smelly and very frosty can't wait too get them finished!


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

I've grew big bomb,cheese bomb,thc bomb and I've just cracked 1 atomic bomb the genetics are great in theese seeds I've never had one male or hermi and the yields are crazy if you top them a couple of times they are also very tolerable of high levels of nutes be carefull how u dry and cure though or the smoke can get ruined quite easy


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm on my third harvest with THC bomb. It is very strong smoke, but a bitch to trim. It grows so bushy, I have had my best success with topping and cropping. It seems to take a hell of a lot longer to get that sweet smell and perfect cure. I recently harvested Jack Diesel, Boss Hogg and Jilly Bean and the THC Bomb took two weeks longer to finallly lose the hay smell and start smelling sweet.

The smoke is strong from the beginning, but I am having second thoughts about continuing this strain in my perpetual.
It's good smoke, stable genetics and easy to clone, but I don't like the way it fills in every available space with leaves. hard to get light anywhere past the canopy.


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

YeH your right mate the more room you give it the more it will fill out and the cure does take longer than most but the smoke is worth it along with the yield brilliant for scrog grows


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 11, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> YeH your right mate the more room you give it the more it will fill out and the cure does take longer than most but the smoke is worth it along with the yield brilliant for scrog grows


I have wanted to try a scrog with this one. I have a perpetual with different strains coming and going in the flowering room, so I cant screen them all. I am thinking about making some sort of screen that attaches with bamboo stakes to an individual plant.

I never tried scrogging, but am starting to see it's benefits with a lot of strains


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 12, 2013)

Have you checked out my pics just put up some of the photos I have of my last couple of grows


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 12, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> Have you checked out my pics just put up some of the photos I have of my last couple of grows


Are they scrogs? I will check them out.


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 12, 2013)

Na no their just two topped plants


----------



## Krake (Jun 13, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> I've grew big bomb,cheese bomb,thc bomb and I've just cracked 1 atomic bomb the genetics are great in theese seeds I've never had one male or hermi and the yields are crazy if you top them a couple of times they are also very tolerable of high levels of nutes be carefull how u dry and cure though or the smoke can get ruined quite easy


You got any pics or a grow journal from them? I've been looking at Cheese Bomb for a while. I've smoked THC Bomb, that's one strong ass strain. Would be keen to see what the finished article looks like. Peace


----------



## xp0c (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got an Atomic Bomb seed, along with a few others today. Ordered from Marijuana Seeds Canada, and got them in 7 business days.
I haven't been growing a year yet, and everything till now was bag seed. 
Right from the start I was reading good things about bomb seeds so I really wanted to try one of the strains but couldn't decide until I seen the Atomic Bomb. lol.


----------



## Kaleidoscope Mind (Jun 13, 2013)

I wrapped up a grow with a pair of Berry Bombs at the end of May. They were both 2 different phenotypes (a more classic indica one with a massive cola, and a pheno with more sativa-like branching but the classic broad indica leaves), both yielded very well and produced a lovely, well balanced high with a bit of a sedative effect as it wears off. I've already began work revegging them, and plan to add THC Bomb to the grow lineup once money presents itself again.

Does anyone have feedback on Cherry Bomb, Buzz Bomb, or Atomic Bomb yet?


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 14, 2013)

Kaleidoscope Mind said:


> I wrapped up a grow with a pair of Berry Bombs at the end of May. They were both 2 different phenotypes (a more classic indica one with a massive cola, and a pheno with more sativa-like branching but the classic broad indica leaves), both yielded very well and produced a lovely, well balanced high with a bit of a sedative effect as it wears off. I've already began work revegging them, and plan to add THC Bomb to the grow lineup once money presents itself again.
> 
> Does anyone have feedback on Cherry Bomb, Buzz Bomb, or Atomic Bomb yet?


I know a grower on here stickyfingers1977, who has some great pics of a recent cheese bomb harvest. I think he also has THC bomb pics and is growing Atomic now. 
I grow THC Bomb and I also had two phenos. One was shorter, bushier and full of fuzzy red haired golf balls, the other was a little stretchier and had lighter colored more cone shaped buds. Both smokes were about the same, but I prefer the more sativa stretchier one. (yielded a bit more)


----------



## RedRick (Jun 14, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I know a grower on here stickyfingers1977, who has some great pics of a recent cheese bomb harvest. I think he also has THC bomb pics and is growing Atomic now.
> I grow THC Bomb and I also had two phenos. One was shorter, bushier and full of fuzzy red haired golf balls, the other was a little stretchier and had lighter colored more cone shaped buds. Both smokes were about the same, but I prefer the more sativa stretchier one. (yielded a bit more)


Did you take any pics of your grow? Did you do train her in anyway or did you just let her grow?


----------



## smokesomekush (Jun 14, 2013)

I have 8 THC bomb 6weeks into flower. 2 600w hps in coco. 12/12 from seed they are stout monsters to say the least. I have another 2 THC bombs in veg with 2 purple wrecks. I'm going to cross them but should I go thc bomb x pw or pw x thc bomb?? Would it make a difference?? I'll post pics of some bud shots soon  your thoughts would be much appreciated


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry too crash ! That sounds like a good idea thc bomb already has some purp through its genes I'd love to get my hand on a couple of those beans when ready I have some pics of thc,bomb cheese bomb and big bomb I've just popped a atomic bomb and I'm eager to see the end result


----------



## smokesomekush (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah I saw some pics of an outdoor thc bomb and its was a very light purp color. I'm having trouble deciding how to go about breeding my thc bomb and purple wreck. Does anyone know if it makes a difference which strain I collect the pollen from?? Should I pollinate the THC bomb from the purple wreck? Or pollenate the purple wreck from the THC bomb? Not sure if it makes a difference that's all lol..


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jun 14, 2013)

smokesomekush said:


> Yeah I saw some pics of an outdoor thc bomb and its was a very light purp color. I'm having trouble deciding how to go about breeding my thc bomb and purple wreck. Does anyone know if it makes a difference which strain I collect the pollen from?? Should I pollinate the THC bomb from the purple wreck? Or pollenate the purple wreck from the THC bomb? Not sure if it makes a difference that's all lol..


I don't think anyone could know what traits a male will pass on without much testing. That being said, I would let the THC Bomb strain impregnate the PW. That's a gut guess, which is all you'll get.


----------



## smokesomekush (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks redeye. I'm dealing with all fem seeds. I've got this spray called Tiresias mist, I think it's CS with a fancy labeled. 
Anyway my gut tells me to spray the thc bombs to pollinate the Purple wrecks. Thc bombs for me have been very uniform with hardly any pheno variation! I've grown 20 thc bombs, all have been super dark green fat indica 'shark fin' leaves. When flowering you can tell they are white strain. The only difference in my thc bombs have been smell, most are skunky while others are earthy/sweet... So there's my rant lol but Purple wrecks tend to have lots of phenos, hopefully I get a purple pheno! Thc bomb x purple wreck, names anyone? Maybe wrecking bomb or purple bomb? Lol


----------



## johnjoemurphy (Aug 14, 2013)

So much info and praise for Bomb seeds here.

I am growing out some Berry Bomb and THC Bomb at the moment. Can anyone give me an idea of flower time for both strains? Been through this thread a few times at can't see a whole lot about how long people have flowered.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krake (Aug 14, 2013)

johnjoemurphy said:


> So much info and praise for Bomb seeds here.
> 
> I am growing out some Berry Bomb and THC Bomb at the moment. Can anyone give me an idea of flower time for both strains? Been through this thread a few times at can't see a whole lot about how long people have flowered.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm a huge fan of their THC Bomb haven't grown it personally but a friend of mine has and the smoke is insane. Berry i've heard is also a great strain especially from a smokers point of view, nice and flavorsome. I've personally got my eye on Cluster Bomb, it's onme their newbies but sounds pretty damn good


----------



## sold777 (Aug 14, 2013)

Done bomb seeds thc bomb and hash bomb, thc bomb was fast but hash bomb just went crazy a real quick grower. Always had decent yields from bomb seeds too, im doing a cheese bomb next really looking forward to that smoke, I had the thc bomb in flower for 9 weeks and about 8 for hash bomb.


----------



## karmeron (Aug 14, 2013)

johnjoemurphy said:


> So much info and praise for Bomb seeds here.
> 
> I am growing out some Berry Bomb and THC Bomb at the moment. Can anyone give me an idea of flower time for both strains? Been through this thread a few times at can't see a whole lot about how long people have flowered.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Ive taken berry bomb down at 45,50 and 60 days (hydro/clones) and all were fine, even the 45 day one smoked fine, no need to wait for 60. That was a quick finishing pheno, the other longer phenos may take 10+ days longer.


----------



## johnjoemurphy (Aug 14, 2013)

karmeron said:


> Ive taken berry bomb down at 45,50 and 60 days (hydro/clones) and all were fine, even the 45 day one smoked fine, no need to wait for 60. That was a quick finishing pheno, the other longer phenos may take 10+ days longer.


Thanks mate i've a few other strains on the go in Autopots, 2 seperate tents with two tanks so I'm trying to get strains with similar flower times together so I can have the nute schedules on point.

Seems approx 50 days for Berry & 55 for THC?


----------



## The Wise Man (Aug 15, 2013)

55 for THC Bomb is too short in my opinion. I have done it a couple of times and needed 65-70 days both times. There are journals of THC bomb where they have got the Sativa pheno which took 14+weeks to finish, BUT by all reports it was some of the most kick ass weed. If i could get hold of some of these Sativa phenos as clones that would rock!


----------



## johnjoemurphy (Aug 15, 2013)

The Wise Man said:


> 55 for THC Bomb is too short in my opinion. I have done it a couple of times and needed 65-70 days both times. There are journals of THC bomb where they have got the Sativa pheno which took 14+weeks to finish, BUT by all reports it was some of the most kick ass weed. If i could get hold of some of these Sativa phenos as clones that would rock!


Fuck 70 days  was hoping it would be a bit shorter. what kind of yields have you got from it, whats your set up?

Have yo any experience with Berry Bomb?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## The Wise Man (Aug 16, 2013)

I have done THC bomb indoors once and outdoors twice. The indoor setup was weak as it was the first time i had tried indoor growing under lights.
Outdoors i have done it in 10 gallon smart pots in a polytunnel using FFOF as my base but adding other dry matter to stop it from being too hot for the young plants.

If you are indoors the length of flowering is entirely up to you. You can harvest after 55-60 days but you will find that you will have a far greater percentage of clear trichs and hence you should get more of a high rather than a stone. I personally think that would be a waste as if you are patient and give it an extra 1-2 weeks (after all what is 2 weeks in the grand scheme) THC Bomb will develop a really intense stone that is well worth the wait.


----------



## johnjoemurphy (Aug 16, 2013)

The Wise Man said:


> I have done THC bomb indoors once and outdoors twice. The indoor setup was weak as it was the first time i had tried indoor growing under lights.
> Outdoors i have done it in 10 gallon smart pots in a polytunnel using FFOF as my base but adding other dry matter to stop it from being too hot for the young plants.
> 
> If you are indoors the length of flowering is entirely up to you. You can harvest after 55-60 days but you will find that you will have a far greater percentage of clear trichs and hence you should get more of a high rather than a stone. I personally think that would be a waste as if you are patient and give it an extra 1-2 weeks (after all what is 2 weeks in the grand scheme) THC Bomb will develop a really intense stone that is well worth the wait.


Thanks mate I'll put it down as a 9/10 weeker so. Are you counting your dates from switch to 12/12 or first sign of flowers?

I'll be growing in 6 plants 15L (4 GALLON) autopots with an 8/2 split of coco/perlite. Hoping to get 4oz dry per plant, you think its do-able under 1 600w HPS with a 1m parabolic reflector?


----------



## hippyron (Aug 28, 2013)

Been doing a cherry bomb perpetual since Apr very nice results had heat troubles towards Aug shut down my 400w veg space an flowered the rest still having heat troubles but is manageable just ordered berry bomb and ice bomb and a couple others should be good to go now fall is coming


----------



## May11th (Aug 31, 2013)

I been dealing with heat too. Im at peak wattage usage and my room is always between 72-90 , ive seen it hit 95 before, not good but they take it and survive, it slows down growth a ton. Cant wait for summer to end only because my grow is taking the pain of the summer heat. I make sure I have lots of air movement.


----------



## hippyron (Aug 31, 2013)

I had a week were temps hit 100 in there bout a month ago my last couple chops were down to 1 oz per plant down from over two is looking better now though gonna have to do an over haul of my space before next summer


----------



## the og (Sep 23, 2013)

Ive tried many new seed banks and BOMB SEEDS breeders r very good. banks like cali connection dont even test their own genetics and thats why there are so many hermies. I tried ice bomb first with great success. very nice og taste with a hint of vanilla.


----------



## RedRick (Sep 23, 2013)

the og said:


> Ive tried many new seed banks and BOMB SEEDS breeders r very good. banks like cali connection dont even test their own genetics and thats why there are so many hermies. I tried ice bomb first with great success. very nice og taste with a hint of vanilla.


Have you grown anything else? I really like the look of their cherry bomb, but haven't been able to find out much on it.


----------



## stoned redneck (Nov 4, 2013)

Boy did I hit the jack pot haha.i am planning next years garden and and leaning towards Bomb Seeds.well after reading all this I'm going with B.S. I am thinking about getting Hash Bomb(sposed to be very mold resistant),Berry Bomb(also somewhat mold resistant) and mabey Cherry Bomb. The main reason i did choose B.S.Is they were one of the only reports I read about Mould Resistant...I live up here in the Great Northwet(West) and mold is a huge issue.So Now should i get regular or feminised? I guess that I'm just being "thrifty" haha thinking about the regular seeds.and worrying that the femed ones might hermi..I kind of like the fact of being just untouched(regular ones) and even mabey having some "kids"...for years to come.With all the talk about modified thin and that folks would be taking advantage of doing it the old way.But alas.......Anyway what do you think? reg or fems? Red P.S. Is this seed thing for real?fact or fiction??


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2013)

Nah that is complete and total bullshizite. I have tested that theory and it doesn't even hold up. Matter of fact seed characteristics are different between strains such that some strains only produce round type seeds, some produce elongated seeds and yet others tend produce misshapen seeds. None of which has any bearing on what will come out of them. As far as the indention on the pistil side, it tends to be more pronounced based on how long the seeds were allowed to ripen on the living plant. The same goes for the the sheathing and thickness of the hull. At 10-15 bucks a piece it is not only suspect to be culling them based on appearance it is also bad economics. .02


----------



## stoned redneck (Nov 5, 2013)

That makes sence...I was hopeing that I could buy some regular seeds and sex them myself,but Nada...Oh well. So does anyone still use regular seeds? Thanks,Red


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2013)

I personally prefer regular, seems like the prevailing attitude is that peeps like to not have the step of sexing them. I will never be convinced that there is no genetic interference caused by feminizing. The fact that there are hermaphroditic traits in the gene pool only proves that this heritable trait has muddied the waters. Flame on, lol


----------



## stoned redneck (Nov 5, 2013)

hmmm,Thank you.I feel the same way.I have heard that many times you can get way more than 50% females anyway. Is that true? Bummer the seed test was BS. that would have been nice...So i guess that i'll get the regular Hash Bomb and Berry Bomb and mabey even some Cherry Bomb.man I'll sure get bombed ha..I should look into how to selectively pollinate and have some seeds for next time...do they make "puffers"or something to polinate with.?? anyway thanks again.sorry I'm just learning about "Likes" program so don't think i'm blowin anyone off by not Liking anything ..haha sorry Red


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2013)

BTW welcome to RIU! 
While I disagree with feminizing the gene pool in the modern sense, to be fair I also have tried some feminized freebies that were amazing individuals. 

There are certain traits in a male that can predetermine the general gender disposition of their progeny, so yea it is true that you can breed in a tendency toward greater than 50% chance of female without "feminizing". 

I recommend a q-tip and a spray bottle of water to control your limited pollination. It takes very little pollen to make many, many seeds and water kills the pollen.


----------



## stoned redneck (Nov 6, 2013)

So if you had one male plant way off from the girls you could do a "small pollination" on one female.Like "dust "just one or two branches of a female and get some seeds??....thanks for the info and the welcome Cowboy !!


----------



## Jogro (Nov 6, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I personally prefer regular, seems like the prevailing attitude is that peeps like to not have the step of sexing them. I will never be convinced that there is no genetic interference caused by feminizing. The fact that there are hermaphroditic traits in the gene pool only proves that this heritable trait has muddied the waters. Flame on, lol


No flame, and I also prefer regulars, but I simply do not believe the second part of this is is correct. 

In nature every cannabis plant has hermaphroditic potential, as does just about every other dioecious plant. Wild hemp plants are typically hermaphroditic, and its certainly the case that most of the classic sativa landraces that have been bred for 100+ years (ie long before there was such a thing as commercial feminization) are also hermaphroditic. So its simply not possible that the advent of feminized beans in the last 15 years has introduced this trait into the gene pool; its always been there. 

In general, the only way to create/maintain pure dioecious cannabis plants (ie no hermies whatever) is by prolonged strict selection to eliminate that trait whenever it appears. In my opinion, what's causing the prevalence of hermaphroditism in modern commercial strains is breeder laziness, period. So long as you have "breeders" who aren't running large plant counts for selection, and not ruthlessly killing every plant with any hermie issues you'll have hermie-prone lines. 



colocowboy said:


> BTW welcome to RIU!
> While I disagree with feminizing the gene pool in the modern sense, to be fair I also have tried some feminized freebies that were amazing individuals.


While I certainly agree with the second part (that there are great feminized se-eds out there), I disagree with the first part. 

By definition, the "gene pool" consists of all genes represented in a species. Unless you are literally going to kill every single genetically male cannabis plant on the planet (which is, bluntly impossible to do, even if you wanted to, since the plant is widely disseminated, and grows wild in remote areas) you CANNOT "feminize" its gene pool. It simply cannot be done. 

If you're saying that you don't like the fact that the commercial market is flooded with feminized genetics, that's a different thing. While, like you, I strongly prefer regulars over feminized genetics, and while I also detest breeders who only put out feminized lines, my personal take on that is that contrary to the opinions of some, it really makes NO difference for the genetic continuation of the species whatsoever, nor even to the progression of modern breeding. 

Since NORMALLY in nature, female cannabis plants make pollen and fertilize other female plants, its probably the case that every cannabis plant on the planet, at one point came from "feminized" genetics. There is certainly nothing intrinsically damaging to a plants genetics by this happening. 

More to the point, no genetic material is being lost because some breeders are making fem se-eds, and plenty of GOOD breeders won't touch or release them. Consequently, there is still plenty of ongoing positive selection for excellent genetics (fem and non fem), and plenty of them available. I think the real issue here isn't proliferation of feminized beans in the commercial market; that only happens because the growing public demands them. The issue is the proliferation of poor breeders!



> There are certain traits in a male that can predetermine the general gender disposition of their progeny, so yea it is true that you can breed in a tendency toward greater than 50% chance of female without "feminizing".


While I agree with you that its probably possible to do selective breeding that skews gender ratios in offspring, I think in practice, nobody is deliberately doing that sort of selection. Trying to create lines that put out 60-40 female/male ratios (for example) just isn't on any breeders radar screen, and in practice, actually doing that sort of selection would simply be beyond the ability of most breeders. Doing it would require either absolutely massive plant counts, or alternatively molecular techniques; both of which make it prohibitive. 

Also, responding to another comment on this, assuming a perfect 50-50 gender ratio, just as a matter of pure dumb luck, you'd expect to see a greater than 50% female count in any random pack of beans more than 1/3 of the time. For example, if you were to grow out 100 packs of 10 beans, you'd NORMALLY expect to see about 37 packs that had 6 or more females. Fully 1 in 6 packs "should" give you seven or more females, meaning that seeing "skewed" gender ratios in packs actually SHOULD be a pretty common occurence. 



stoned redneck said:


> That makes sence...I was hopeing that I could buy some regular seeds and sex them myself,but Nada...Oh well. So does anyone still use regular seeds? Thanks,Red


Agreeing with above, there is no reliable way to determine gender of a plant simply by looking at its ceed. Can't be done. 

On reg vs fems, of course, plenty of people use and even prefer regular se-eds (myself included) and there are several breeders who ONLY offer regular se-eeds. So there are many lines that can only be obtained in regular form. 

In my opinion, fem se-eds are legitimately good for people who can't start from clones, but need small plant counts outside, where waiting until plants declare gender can be problematic. They're also legitimately good for people who are so limited in space or legal counts that they can only grow a small number of plants. 

The best use of feminized se-eds is for breeders wallets. The reason is that breeders typically ask and get twice as much money for fem vs regular se-eds. Since making the fem seeds takes the same length of time, space, and is really only very slightly more difficult than making regular se-eds, its basically just pure extra profit for the breeders. In fact, in some ways breeding with fem genetics is easier because you don't have to select nor maintain males.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2013)

Problem is jogro, that the "elite clones" that are always the preferred mothers these days are either happy accidents (herm) or if it happens to be exceptional and was from a feminized selection it may (or may not) have the recessive gene for hermaphrodism. By virtue of your claim of breeder laziness or even just the presence of these circumstances places the range of probability of gamete pairing of this trait at a more than likely probability across the range. PERIOD. While I appreciate your opinion on the matter it is not prudent to appreciate the flooding of the market with genetically modified base genetics and expect that the general pool is not affected by this as there are no quality controls and no market pressure to do what your saying would have to be done, which I agree with. At the end of the day there are plenty of breeders that are now even using feminized individuals in their breeding programs. Like I always say, the proof is in the progeny! 

The form of cannabis that we enjoy would simply not exist without selective pressure. It doesn't take a botanist to realize that the pairings that are made are a result of selective pressure that has already occurred and that some undesirable traits have not been worked out. .02


----------



## Jogro (Nov 6, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Problem is jogro, that the "elite clones" that are always the preferred mothers these days are either happy accidents (herm) or if it happens to be exceptional and was from a feminized selection it may (or may not) have the recessive gene for hermaphrodism. By virtue of your claim of breeder laziness or even just the presence of these circumstances places the range of probability of gamete pairing of this trait at a more than likely probability across the range. PERIOD.


They're not, but stipulating for the sake of argument that every single "elite clone" on the planet is hermie-prone, that still doesn't affect the "gene pool". It only affects what you might term the "commercial gene pool", and even there, only part of it. 

Again, it comes down to breeder diligence. *ALL* cannabis genetics ultimately derive from hermie-prone lines. Its up to the breeder to do the hard work to sort that out. If breeders aren't going to do that work starting from "elite clones", they're not going to do it starting with landraces or other lines. There is no fundamental reason why any breeder can't eliminate the hermie trait from a line started from a clone, the same as one started from a bean. ..so long as they know what they are doing and actually want to do it. 

If, for whatever reason, you as a consumer don't want plants with "elite clone" genetics in your growroom, there is a very simple solution. There are still any number of breeders who don't base their commercial lines on these (off the top of my head, Mr. Nice and Mandala come to mind, but there are others), and then its up to you as a customer to select what you like from the marketplace. 

Unfortunately, I think the reality is that femmed or non-femmed, landrace, or elite clone, there isn't a single breeder that puts out lines that are 100% "hermie-proof". At best you have some where most of their catalog is hermie resistant. 



> While I appreciate your opinion on the matter it is not prudent to appreciate the flooding of the market with genetically modified base genetics


What's "genetically modified base genetics"? 

The fact is, every single cannabis plant of interest has been "modified" by human selective breeding. If you're against "modifying" the genome of the cannabis plant, then I hope you enjoy growing wild hemp plants!

So far as I know, there are ZERO plants in the commercial drug cannabis marketplace whose genetics have been modified by directed molecular techniques (ie so-called GMO plants). Every single cannabis plant in the commercial drug marketplace, as well as commercial hemp lines, have been bred using conventional sexual crosses. At "worst" some of these crosses were carried out using pollen from genetically female plants. But again, there is nothing genetically "magical" about that. . .that's what cannabis plants do in nature all the time. I hear a lot of wailing about how this is ruining the gene pool. . .have yet to see ANY actual explanation of how or why. 



> . . .and expect that the general pool is not affected by this


What "general pool" are you talking about? This is like saying that because McDonalds and Burger King put out low end mass produced burgers, that the "burger pool" is being diluted. The fact is, if you want to find a better hamburger elsewhere, you still can. If anything the fact that there are lots of bad ones out there actually provides a market niche for individuals to provide good ones, just by expanding the overall size of the marketplace. 

Same is true with cannabis genetics. The more "Greenhouse Se-eds" there are pumping out boatloads of mediocre feminized crap, the more reason there is for Mandala to put out hand pollinated landrace based regular lines that those in the know want. And even if, for the sake of argument, Mandala and its like couldn't really compete in the marketplace (even though emprrically, they can), that still wouldn't eliminate the genetics you're after. The more interesting lines would just be cultivated, bred, and traded privately by interested individuals, the same as more interesting non-commercial heirloom variants of tomatoes and other plants are today. 

Making this even more simple, the rise of feminized se-eds is because the entire cannabis se-ed marketplace has exploded. More people than ever are cultivating the plant, and interested, and I don't see how that's a bad thing from a genetics preservation standpoint. 



> as there are no quality controls and no market pressure to do what your saying would have to be done, which I agree with.


Why do Mr. Nice and Mandala seeds exist, then? Clearly there is a market for their product. 

Ultimately, the market serves as its own quality control. . .nobody can expect to consistently put out bad genetics and survive, and those that put out high quality genetics do tend to do better. 



> At the end of the day there are plenty of breeders that are now even using feminized individuals in their breeding programs. Like I always say, the proof is in the progeny!


This is a pretty vague statement. If you're saying that hermie prone progeny is a direct result of using feminized genetics somewhere in the breeding chain, I disagree. Its because of sloppy breeding practice; nothing more and nothing less. 

Regardless, every pro breeder I've ever heard talk about this has said explicitly that they don't and won't use fem se-eds for breeding. From their own mouths, I've heard Kyle Kushman, Don from DNA Genetics, DJ Short, Simon from Serious se-eds, and Scott from Rare Dankness all say this exact thing, and all of these individuals are well known and award winning breeders. I've also seen Subcool from TGA say it on the internet, and Reddog from Sickmeds has told me the same in personal communication. I'm pretty sure that Shantibaba of MNS also doesn't, though I can't specifically remember seeing him say so directly, and I'm sure its true of others, though 

So even stipulating that using fem se-eds in breeding is necessarily "bad" (which again, I don't believe as a categorical statement), you've got a list of arguably the most popular and prominent breeders around all claiming they don't do it. With all of them saying it, I don't think you have to worry about the commercial gene pool becoming all feminized. 



> The form of cannabis that we enjoy would simply not exist without selective pressure. It doesn't take a botanist to realize that the pairings that are made are a result of selective pressure that has already occurred and that some undesirable traits have not been worked out. .02


There are 400+ "strains" (and I use the term loosely) available on the commercial market. You're saying NONE of these lines are free of undesirable traits? If that were really true, then the only conclusion I could draw is that its impossible for anyone to create what you're after. 

In practice, I'd say that you're never going to work out ALL the "undesirable" traits from that pool, nor, in my opinion, would it even be a good idea to try. One man's unwanted trait, is another's desired one, and in some cases combinations of unwanted traits turn into interesting new ones. All strains, are, in effect compromises highlighting certain features over others.


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Nov 6, 2013)

ive got 6 cheese bomb on the go now one of them is i a dwc bucket so il let you know how it goes


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2013)

You answer yourself many times and postulate scenarios that are fine in a vacuum. 



> *They're not, but stipulating for the sake of argument that every single "elite clone" on the planet is hermie-prone, that still doesn't affect the "gene pool". It only affects what you might term the "commercial gene pool", and even there, only part of it.*


 The majority of what is available, commercially is all that is viable in this argument as availability is the factor. 



> *What's "genetically modified base genetics"? *


 Like it or not STS/colloidal silver are in fact modifying the genetic disposition. 



> *What "general pool" are you talking about?*


 Again, it only makes sense to view this through the lens of what's being worked in the majority. eg. commercially available. Due to pseudo legality there are many factors that make the issue what it is and present the landscape that is available. 



> *Why do Mr. Nice and Mandala seeds exist, then? Clearly there is a market for their product. *


 To be fair, Mr. Nice work/s/ed lines that aren't stable because they are good/popular. Ortega, Maple Leaf, etc. I like what mandala is doing, just finished some ganesh from him. Phenos are everywhere though. Once more, to be fair mandala hardly holds the majority of the market. 



> *This is a pretty vague statement. If you're saying that hermie prone progeny is a direct result of using feminized genetics somewhere in the breeding chain, I disagree. Its because of sloppy breeding practice; nothing more and nothing less. *


 I am not saying that it is a direct result, I am saying that sloppy breeding is the norm and like it or not that doesn't bode well for proper selection. again .02 and awards don't equal good practices. They are always getting caught lying, I don't believe any of them about anything. lol I am not worried either what's done is done and not worth crying over. My feeling about them is unswayed and I am entitled to my opinion that is based entirely on the facts and my perception of doing what is right, pollution is pollution. By this very definition there should be none of those guys breeding with OGs/Chems/Diesels, yet they are! They win with those very genetics! What pressure is that on the open market?!



> * You're saying NONE of these lines are free of undesirable traits?*


 I'm saying that it doesn't bode well that there is a complete mish mash, or like Derry at Barney's calls it "a goulash" of genetic representation. That's all I am saying! Time under these market pressures will make sure to screw up the gene pool. There may be patches of goodness out there but they are by far the minority.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Nov 6, 2013)

ive been running ice bomb for 6 months in SOG. Its a sturdy plant. But I keep getting bud rot in colas. Never had that issue before with any other strains. I just got a dehumid so hopefully the new runs will be ok.


----------



## stoned redneck (Nov 6, 2013)

Bud rot is so bad... Thats why I am going to get some Mould Resistant seeds... So are Bomb seeds a good line of seeds? From what I have read they seem to be "up there" as far as breeders go..thanks again for all the input about feming ect.Red


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2013)

I have seen mixed reviews but the prevailing attitude is good toward them. There was a cat on here that crossed, I believe, THC bomb with a bubble gum and wound up with some amazing buds the size of a 2 liter. I am of the mind they are strong genetics. I been hesitating but would like to try the lot!


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Nov 6, 2013)

i call them puffer fish. Cause they go "puff" when you break them open. lol. it really sucks. lower buds are fine and people like the smoke. I dont think its all that stoney but it tastes and smells good and has that bag appeal people want.

I have some THC bomb so I may give that a try next. Got some RD gear Im making mothers of now so it will be awhile before I get to it.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2013)

Puff! lol that's priceless...


----------



## Jogro (Nov 6, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Like it or not STS/colloidal silver are in fact modifying the genetic disposition.


This is not only false, its risible. Can you explain how applying colloidal silver permanently changes a plants DNA? Which genes are altered?



> Again, it only makes sense to view this through the lens of what's being worked in the majority.


You have this exactly upside down. Its like saying the only beer worth talking about is the stuff you can buy at the supermarket. 

If the issue is genetic diversity the majority of beans being sold are BY DEFINITION the LEAST interesting from a perspective of genetic maintenance. . . .all those genes are being preserved! From a genetic diversity standpoint, the most interesting stuff is sold in smallest volumes, or even traded privately without ever making it to the commercial market. If you're really worried about irreversible loss to the cannabis gene pool, you need to be looking hardest at obscure landraces that AREN'T available commercially, or tiny private breeders holding genetics that nobody knows about. 

Along the same lines, for those worried about gradual loss of quality in cannabis genetics, its my opinion, that the best of the modern cannabis strains have yet to be created. With legalization in CO and other places, and with the advent of cheap and readily available lab testing, I think we are actually going to see significantly better strain development over the next 10 years. Stuff that has been specifically selected for high expression of individual cannabinoid profiles, individual terpenes, etc. The "CBD" strains we have now are really just the beginning of this sort of thing. 



> To be fair, Mr. Nice work/s/ed lines that aren't stable because they are good/popular. Ortega, Maple Leaf, etc. I like what mandala is doing, just finished some ganesh from him. Phenos are everywhere though. Once more, to be fair mandala hardly holds the majority of the market.


Of course MNS is working with stuff that's good. . .what's the point in working lines that nobody wants? If there is really genetic traits that are negative (eg mold susceptibility, poor vigor) not only is nobody going to try to preserve those, but really, who cares if they disappear? Bad traits are SUPPOSED to be eliminated by selective breeding. . .that's one big point of it!

The fact that Mandala is a small player is neither here nor there. The questions are whether or not commercial breeders are eroding the gene pool, and whether or not feminization is contributing to this, right? So long as there are individual players like Mandala preserving diverse genetics, there is no risk of that. 



> I am not saying that it is a direct result, I am saying that sloppy breeding is the norm and like it or not that doesn't bode well for proper selection.


So now you're moving the goalposts. Are breeders working with feminized se-eds irreversibly damaging the cannabis gene pool or not?

Sure there are lousy breeders, but that's mostly a product of the black market nature of the se-ed business. The more legal beans become, the more scrutiny breeders will get, and the more feedback. Right now there is sort of a market "boom". I think competitive pressures are going to "weed out" (heh!) many of the smaller low-quality breeders over time. Also, again, the fact that most breeders aren't that good, or that most lines suck doesn't preclude good work from being done, nor good lines from being available. Again, the fact that most beer sold is Budweiser doesn't mean that good beer isn't being made. 



> again .02 and awards don't equal good practices. They are always getting caught lying, I don't believe any of them about anything. lol


See. . .we don't always disagree. . .



> I am not worried either what's done is done and not worth crying over. My feeling about them is unswayed and I am entitled to my opinion that is based entirely on the facts and my perception of doing what is right, pollution is pollution. By this very definition there should be none of those guys breeding with OGs/Chems/Diesels, yet they are! They win with those very genetics! What pressure is that on the open market?!


These lines didn't become popular because they suck. . .they're popular because smokers and growers love them. The reason all the breeders offer these is because that's what the market demands right now. 

Build a better "mousetrap" (ie strain) and the market will ask for it, I say. I also think that there is a small, but certainly present and knowledgable minority of growers AND breeders who don't care about OG/Chem/Cookies/Flavor of the month, know quality, and try to get it. I don't see any likelihood of these going away, either. 



> I'm saying that it doesn't bode well that there is a complete mish mash, or like Derry at Barney's calls it "a goulash" of genetic representation. That's all I am saying! Time under these market pressures will make sure to screw up the gene pool. There may be patches of goodness out there but they are by far the minority.


Does Derry even understand what a gene pool is? Bluntly, most of the people prattling on about it, don't even understand what the term means, let alone how these operate, and it sure sounds like this guy doesn't. For sure Arjan doesn't either. 

Regardless, again, I beg to differ. It makes virtually no difference whatsoever what constitutes the genetics in the majority of beans sold. Those genetics are at zero risk of disappearing from the gene pool. What matters is the genetics that AREN'T being sold. What's happening to THOSE genes, and to the extent that genes may be disappearing, is this actually a net loss?

Remember, the nature of gene pools is ALWAYS in flux. By definition, that's what "evolution" is. The fundamental question is, do we have better genetics today, then say 15 years ago, and will it be better or worse in 15 years hence? Is there increased or decreased genetic diversity, and to the extent that there has been any change, is it meaningful? I'd argue pretty strongly that even if the genetics themselves aren't necessarily better than 15 years ago, AVAILABILITY of a huge range of genetics is FAR better today. If you're interested in preserving or acquiring rare genetics, you're in a much better place today than you were 15 years ago. I suspect the same will still be true 15 years hence. . .but we'll see.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2013)

We actually agree on nearly every point, I just don't like what's going on right now. It could always be worse, that is true.

The only point that is of any real contention is that reversing a plant constitutes genetic modification and "feminizing" by this means is by definition a modification. It probably is worth noting that og/sour d/chem are my favorites, in that vein I haven't ever found the right chem pheno that doesn't at least drop a bunch of nanners. The irony is that I think that particular set of traits only expresses with the hermaphroditic traits, ime. Also I never said irreversible damage had been done or any of those other exasperated examples of inference. Grain of salt my friend. I like where you explain what I just said about the market pressures being the reason for a lot of the issues I have outlined. 

Holy shit, how long did it take you to type that up?
p.s. I love you man! lol 
puff, puff, pass......


----------



## Jogro (Nov 7, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> The only point that is of any real contention is that reversing a plant constitutes genetic modification and "feminizing" by this means is by definition a modification.


Well, the term "reversing" is itself a bit misleading. Doing it to a plant doesn't actually reverse the plants genetic gender; it just activates an otherwise dormant mechanism present in every female plant to create male flowers.

Since simply feminizing plants does NOT alter their genome (ie DNA sequence), it does NOT cause heritable genetic changes in their progeny and CAN NOT be said to modify a plants genetics. 

That's all I'm saying on this. 

On Diesel/Chem genetics, if you haven't seen it already you may like my relatively new grow report on "Chemical Wonder" (see link in my signature); any comments there are welcome.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2013)

Your telling me that feminized seeds don't really become feminized?
http://www.cannabisgenetics.com/


----------



## Jogro (Nov 8, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Your telling me that feminized seeds don't really become feminized?
> http://www.cannabisgenetics.com/


That's one way to put it, I guess. 

I'm telling you that other than normal heritable differences from differing parentage, so far as I know, there is no discernable genetic difference between so called "feminized" se-eds created by sexual union of two genetically female parents, and ordinary female se-eds created by genetically male and female parents. 

The ceeds are "feminized" because the way they're created precludes formation of male sibling ce-eds, not because anything different happens with their own production. 

Also, that so called "cannabis genetics" web page you cited is absolutely lousy. Its completely riddled with typographical, scientific, historical and other factual errors, and some of them are pretty sad.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2013)

It is a pairing of gametes that wouldn't otherwise occur under normal breeding techniques. The literal definition of GM is that. Go to a dictionary! I wouldn't shit you bro, your my favorite turd! 

For your science it is a paired allele that defines sex aspects and that is absolutely in it's genomic sequence. 
You can verify this at many credible websites. I was giving you a specific occurrence, their statement was factual.


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 8, 2013)

Very good strain, you will not be disappointed also a good yielder


----------



## Jogro (Nov 9, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> It [Se-ed feminization] is a pairing of gametes that wouldn't otherwise occur under normal breeding techniques.


Contrary to what you are saying above, plenty of "normal" breeders use the feminization process to make se-eds, to the point where nowadays it probably should be considered a "normal" practice. Some of them (eg Soma) don't even use chemical agents to induce male flower production (ie "Rodelization"). 

More to the point, this misnamed "feminization" process not only occurs in nature, but its a common and perfectly normal method of propagation for both wild cannabis and even commercial hemp plants (where its actually considered advantageous). That this is not a conventional male/female cross doesn't matter; plants aren't mammals and its simply wrong to assume that conventional male/female crossing is the only "correct" way. 



> The literal definition of GM is that. Go to a dictionary! I wouldn't shit you bro, your my favorite turd!


No it isn't. Where do you get this stuff?

The definition of "genetic modification" is the use of modern (ie molecular) genetic techniques to alter the genetic sequence of an organism. A simpler and also widely accepted definition is that GM is direct manipulation of an organisms genome using molecular technology. 

Causing a genetically female plant to make pollen does not require any molecular technique whatsoever, and does not alter that plants DNA in any way. It also does NOT cause heritable genetic sequence changes. Again, this is a natural process that's common to all wild and some commercial hemp plants. It is emphatically NOT "genetic modification" by any commonly accepted definition of that term.



> For your science it is a paired allele that defines sex aspects and that is absolutely in it's genomic sequence.


You really don't "get" it. Of course any sexual cross creates a new genetic sequence; that's the whole point of sexual reproduction. 

But whether your sexual cross is a conventional male/female one a natural female/female one, or a breeder induced female/female one; you're not creating any new alleles; you're just reshuffling existing ones. There is no "genetic modification" here, period. The only difference between a male/female cross and a female/female one is that one of the parents in the latter lacks a male chromosome region (which is neither necessary NOR sufficient for a cannabis sexual cross). The underlying genetic, and chromosomal mechanisms are otherwise identical. 



> You can verify this at many credible websites. I was giving you a specific occurrence, their statement was factual.


Their statement is absurd, as is the entirety of that site. Bluntly, that page is an embarrassment to whomever wrote it, and personally, I'd be ashamed to even link to it, that's how god-awful it is. 

That aside, if you think you have a credible website that shows how crossing two genetically female plants meets ANY definition of "genetic modification", by all means cite it.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2013)

Definitions:
Genetic Modification: Genetic engineering, also called genetic modification, is the direct manipulation of an organism's genome using biotechnology.
Biotechnology: The use of living cells, bacteria, etc., to make useful products (such as crops that insects are less likely to destroy or new kinds of medicine) 

I am sorry if you don't understand that sexual representation is in the genetic makeup of every organism and is in fact passed on as a trait in this process.

What I think is this another one of those times where your injecting your opinion on the facts to support an argument. Not the first time!

**Gene splicing is not the definition of genetic modification, they aren't mutually exlusive terms. Your just wrong here!
http://www.csiro.au/Outcomes/Food-and-Agriculture/WhatIsGM.aspx 
It doesn't matter what I give you, your bent on your opinion but your wrong.


----------



## Jogro (Nov 10, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Definitions:
> Genetic Modification: Genetic engineering, also called genetic modification, is the direct manipulation of an organism's genome using biotechnology.


Thank you for re-posting the exact same definition I've already posted above. Its a pity you have a mistaken understanding of what it means, but I'll explain it to you below. I don't actually expect you to do so, but if you can put away your ego, and listen to what I'm saying, I promise you'll learn something useful. Unlike you, apparently, I've actually used these techniques and have a pretty good firsthand appreciation for what's involved here. 



> I am sorry if you don't understand that sexual representation is in the genetic makeup of every organism and is in fact passed on as a trait in this process


Why are you putting words in my mouth? I never said sex (actually gender is the better term here) wasn't a trait. In fact, it involves a number of traits, but that's WAY beside the point. 

Here's the point again, by the definition you posted, "genetic modification" requires "modern biotechnology technique" that "directly manipulates the genome". 

To make that clearer, the last two terms in quotes specifically refer to DNA-based technology including (but not limited to) DNA enzyme restriction and ligation and in-vitro chromosomal manipulation. Ordinary sexual crosses are deliberately excluded from this definition, because otherwise almost every higher organism on the planet would qualify as "genetically modified" (including yourself). 

Oversimplifying a bit, *BY DEFINITION to create a "genetically modified organism" there HAS TO be a step where you take an organisms DNA and directly alter its sequence in a test tube using chemical methods*. That's what the term "directly manipulate the genome with modern biotechnology" means. 

So again, just putting some pollen from one female plant onto another one doesn't come anywhere close to this. That's just an ordinary sexual cross, which not only occurs in nature all the time, but is something well within the repertoire of conventional breeders. Not incidentally, its been recognized for at least 40 years that fertilizing cannabis plants with pollen from hermaphrodite plants creates all female se-eds. Knowledge of this technique actually predates the "modern biotechnology" techniques specified in the definition of GMO.

Stimulating a genetically female plant into creating stamenate flowers with gibberelic acid or other chemical agents? Again. .nope. While here you're at least starting to get away from what happens in nature, there is still no use of modern (ie molecular) biology techniques and no direct manipulation of the plants genome. .that doesn't meet the definition either. 



> **Gene splicing is not the definition of genetic modification, they aren't mutually exlusive


And where did I say it was? Being precise here, conventional gene splicing constitutes the most common set of techniques used to create GM organisms, but not just any gene splicing is necessarily GM and there are other ways it could be done. 



> What I think is this another one of those times where your injecting your opinion on the facts to support an argument. Not the first time!


The definition of "genetic modification" isn't really a question of my opinion. I didn't invent the term, which is widely used and unfortunately, also widely misunderstood. 



> It doesn't matter what I give you, your bent on your opinion but your wrong.


The only mistake I made here is arguing a pretty technical matter, with someone who didn't quite get it. Hopefully you do now, but if not, that's fine by me. I can only lead your horse to water. If you want to go on thinking that every time you make a se-ed from a hermie plant you've just created a genetically modified organism, that's on you.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2013)

Dude, y-y chromasome flip... get over it!
Way to shit the thread!


> * BY DEFINITION to create a "genetically modified organism" there HAS TO be a step where you take an organisms DNA and directly alter its sequence in a test tube using chemical methods.*


 - Your absolutely wrong, while this is a means of modification it is NOT mutually exclusive except for in your opinion..... That is not the definition which we have both posted.... There is no where in the definition that says test tube only! Applying an sts to supply a yy chromasome aligned gene is modification by definition as it is biotechnology. 

If anyone here "doesn't get it" it's you!


----------



## Eurohigh (Jan 24, 2014)

Just want to state my opinion on Bomb seeds.. These are grade A+ genetics.. Really easy to grow.. I grow 4 Thc bomb plants in a RDWC setup i had 3 phenos.. The one with golf balls with hair all over the place (Sativa dom?) and two indica dom and one in between.. The sativa dom. is the one to keep.. the best yielder of the 4 plants.. All produces rock hard buds covered in resin.. Really potent.. I recently tryid Dinafem's critical+.. Thats a joke compared to the bomb thats for sure.. Cant even compare it.. Im growing THC bomb again now.. I took clones from the prev. grow but due to paranoia i threw all the plants out.. DAMN.. I hope i can get that sativa dom. again.. Im also buying net gear to grow some Atomic beside the thc bomb.. Looking forward to see the results..


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Jan 26, 2014)

Purchsed thc bomb in sept. 2013 regs came in the paper packging. Out of 6 seeds only 1 germed. Slow growing, large branched, huge internode spacing, after 8weeks vegging, only 12" or so, even querkle outgrowing this one??? Perhaps old seed stock, I believe they changed packaging recently. Oh well, wil see what comes of it anyway. Don't think my pack was stored correctly at theseedbank. BTW my 2 cents on feminizing, while hermaphroditism does happen naturally, x =x chromosomal makeup is not and wil never be stable or natural when it come to any successive generation of femmed breeding stock progeny. In essence you are polluting the mothers genetics and locking them up. Many bakcrosses are necessary to get e original mothers x+y genetic profile back. Just an opinion, but proven over time. I don't see any Columbian gold out there, but many state they using a cross, but its gone. Fems are not for real breeders.


----------



## miaw (Feb 2, 2014)

Just wanted to chime in here. I have an fem ice bomb currently coming into veg. She germ'd easy and is now growing fast under 115 watts of day light cfls. Anyone notice anything other than than the above comment


ilikecheetoes said:


> ive been running ice bomb for 6 months in SOG. Its a sturdy plant. But I keep getting bud rot in colas...


 about this strain as far as whether shes a heavy feeder and how early this strain likes nutes. Is she scrog friendly and what were peoples experience was with how long to flower.


----------



## greeneLephants (Feb 19, 2014)

wrong time wrong place


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 20, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> Dude, y-y chromasome flip... get over it!
> Way to shit the thread!
> - Your absolutely wrong, while this is a means of modification it is NOT mutually exclusive except for in your opinion..... That is not the definition which we have both posted.... There is no where in the definition that says test tube only! Applying an sts to supply a yy chromasome aligned gene is modification by definition as it is biotechnology.
> 
> If anyone here "doesn't get it" it's you!


Ok here's the deal, look at human trannies, this is fucked up I'm using this as an example but I think it's easier to grasp. I know this information because I did research about a Male to female tranny beating the shit out of women in MMA just so you know why I have it in my head lol. 

Gender and sex are not the same thing, ones sex can be changed by going through horomonal drug regimes, this is much like what happens with STS. It's not that the person has changed their x to a y or vice versa it's that the hormonal balance has been completely fucked, the male starts developing female attributes dropping body hair, losing muscle mass, bone density. This all happens in humans with hormonal manipulation not genetics. You cut off the testosterone and up the estrogen and you got yourself a tranny.

Falon Fox is the trannies name, and she got her ass beat by a woman in her last fight and all was right with the world. This is after florida had licensed her to fight multiple times where she knocked girls out in the first. She lived 30 years as a man got a sex change THEN decided she wanted to fight professionally in MMA, good ol' Florida.

Whether someone wants to argue that this person has taken the steps to become a woman they are wrong, it's a man. Genetically, and that's that. The Genetics have not changed regardless of the manipulation. Now there are XX and YY females and males out there. But that's another issue we don't need to get into here.


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 20, 2014)

I have grown out Berry Bomb, Widow Bomb, and THC Bomb. All three varieties were vigorous growers. I did a smoke report on Berry Bomb so you can look that up if you like. The THC Bomb was some sticky crystal coated greatness. The Widow Bomb was great for pain relief but nothing to write home about when it come to taste.
So far, I give Bomb Seeds 7/ 10 overall.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

yo colo did you ever flower out any berry bomb? anyone got any pics of the finished article.


----------



## amgprb (May 7, 2014)

Damn, this thread is still alive!

Anyways, since im here - just harvested 5 plants of this Sunday night, and im STILL fuckin trimming!

 Cherry BOMB


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

haha yeah dug it out looking up the cherry, thinking of doing a big scrog. she do well like that?

nice cola BTW!!


----------



## amgprb (May 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha yeah dug it out looking up the cherry, thinking of doing a big scrog. she do well like that?
> 
> nice cola BTW!!


Haha, cola? Thats a side branch!!! Heres a cola:

 

Oh yeah, she will do great in a scrog! I just bushed them out, topped, trained, lst, tied em down, etc... My cab looked like a scrog, I got probably 30 or ao tops, a good 12 or so like the pic above! 

One of the heaviest yielding strains i have ever had the pleasure to grow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

That's just what I wanted to see and her! Nice one! I usually do mine much like yours thought I think I'll use a semi rigid screen on sticks, 

Any phenos to look out for?


----------



## Bottleandmobile (May 7, 2014)

Does Cherry Bomb taste like cherry? or at least a bit like cherry?


----------



## amgprb (May 7, 2014)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Does Cherry Bomb taste like cherry? or at least a bit like cherry?


Cherry Ludens with skunk and diesel undertones


----------



## amgprb (May 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's just what I wanted to see and her! Nice one! I usually do mine much like yours thought I think I'll use a semi rigid screen on sticks,
> 
> Any phenos to look out for?


They truely come out like clones! All are very similar, I have not had any major variations.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

forgive me what's a cherry luden? i'm looking for a good male to breed with a clone only from uk.


----------



## amgprb (May 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> forgive me what's a cherry luden? i'm looking for a good male to breed with a clone only from uk.


Cherry Ludens are a very sweet, candy-like cough drop. Very unique cherry taste that iswell known in the USA


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

I bet we have something just like it


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I bet we have something just like it


Don G! It's bushybush from long ago 

Your avatar makes me want icecream...I think.

I've been growing the clusterbomb for a bit and it has a really nice pineapple skunk flavor. Strong stone and good yields... Thinking about grabbing some cherrybomb myself!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Hey Brek, or bushy bush! How's tricks man? You still doing crazy art works? Drop some in my journal in the sig if yes!


----------



## brek (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hey Brek, or bushy bush! How's tricks man? You still doing crazy art works? Drop some in my journal in the sig if yes!


You know it man! I will def drop by!...Would love to see what ya got going also


----------



## Renazy (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been growing widow bomb for some time now, tried indoor dirt and outdoor. Always coming up with some great quality smoke, but super airy buds. 
I just wish they would tighten up. They'd be perfect.


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Aug 12, 2018)

karmeron said:


> Im trying to find some info on bomb seeds (im looking at berry bomb but any info on the breeder is welcome). Not much info on them just 1 or 2 thc bomb threads. How is the breeder overall?
> 
> Any info appriciated, thanks.


I purchased feminized THC bomb Auto seeds out of the five I have planted 2 both of which are male so I'm a little let down by bomb seeds.


----------



## Smotpoker82 (Aug 12, 2018)

I grew out Cherry Bomb, Impressive yield, great bag appeal too.


----------



## freemancat (Aug 12, 2018)

Just ran bubble bomb. Stinky and super resinous.


----------

